# Football Withdrawal?



## TBoneJack (Mar 7, 2015)

I've got football withdrawal symptoms. And they're getting worse. But Tbone steaks and Jack Daniels helps - and of course MJ.

The NBA is OK, but I'd almost rather watch reruns of the NFL combine. 

I usually start to get excited about football (college and pro) at the beginning of August. Almost 5 long months to go.

Anybody else craving football?


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm in the same shape your in. UK isn't going to have a blue white scrimmage is year. I would go crazy if it wasn't for fishing season.


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 11, 2015)

HELL YES. I have been enjoying the NBA but really thats because there is no NFL on!

But being an Eagles fan, we have so much crazy shit going on this offseason its actually making it pretty interesting LOL


----------



## Luvthatloud (Mar 11, 2015)

OMG this is the worst time of the year hope my detroit lions can rebound from loseing SHU


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 11, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> HELL YES. I have been enjoying the NBA but really thats because there is no NFL on!
> 
> But being an Eagles fan, we have so much crazy shit going on this offseason its actually making it pretty interesting LOL


This season makes a genius or a fired guy for ol chip kelly, I could deal with them trading shady...but foles for bradford WTF dude.


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 12, 2015)

ChingOwn said:


> This season makes a genius or a fired guy for ol chip kelly, I could deal with them trading shady...but foles for bradford WTF dude.


Let me preface this by saying I trust Chip's decisions. He has been building programs his whole career, dude started out coaching at a community college. 

But what the fuck is he doing! He is taking a wrecking ball to a roster that was 10-6 and one game away from missing the playoffs last season. Its like being on a rollercoaster man. We did get DeMarco Murray today, which is awesome!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 13, 2015)

UGG. Just the opposite here..so sick of it. I have friends who show up and instantly put on ESPN to get their football fix, one friend has watched super bowl reruns 5 times...5 TIMES!!! I used to enjoy watching the games, not so much anymore when i can't go a couple days without hearing about this trade, or that deal, or having to listen to sports commentators spew on sports radio...


----------



## TBoneJack (Mar 13, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> UGG. Just the opposite here..so sick of it. I have friends who show up and instantly put on ESPN to get their football fix, one friend has watched super bowl reruns 5 times...5 TIMES!!! I used to enjoy watching the games, not so much anymore when i can't go a couple days without hearing about this trade, or that deal, or having to listen to sports commentators spew on sports radio...


I have to admit, I watched the 4th quarter of the Super Bowl probably 7 times. My team won this year, so I enjoyed it to the max. It may be a long time before they win again, given all the defensive stars they lost during free agency.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 14, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> Let me preface this by saying I trust Chip's decisions. He has been building programs his whole career, dude started out coaching at a community college.
> 
> But what the fuck is he doing! He is taking a wrecking ball to a roster that was 10-6 and one game away from missing the playoffs last season. Its like being on a rollercoaster man. We did get DeMarco Murray today, which is awesome!


Demarco will not produce next year...the curse of 370 is real look at the numbers.

http://sports.espn.go.com/fantasy/football/ffl/story?page=nfldk2k11curseof370_archive


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm still scratching my head about all the moves that the Eagles are making. We will have to wait and see what happenens next year. Kelly is a hell of a coach. I wish my poor Stealers would do something, but as usual as they are setting on our laurels not doing crap. Signed D Williams who is injury prone.


----------



## 2paranoid (Mar 18, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> I'm still scratching my head about all the moves that the Eagles are making. We will have to wait and see what happenens next year. Kelly is a hell of a coach. I wish my poor Stealers would do something, but as usual as they are setting on our laurels not doing crap. Signed D Williams who is injury prone.


Ya'll signed Big ben to an extension...if he had just a bit more talent around him I think they could really do something special. The eagles on the other hand just had TIM FUCKING TEBOW in to practice/tryout. Are you kidding me? My 2 week old nephew knows tebow cannot play in this league, why does Chip even bother with this. Don't get me wrong, I like Tebow as a person...seems like a good dude, really positive and a strong leader but he can't throw in the NFL.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 19, 2015)

Craziest off season that I can remember. Usually there is one or two blockbuster moves. Been over a 8-10 this year.


----------



## 2paranoid (May 8, 2015)

Dante fowler likely tore his ACL in minicamp today, such a shame. Can you imagine? Working SO hard to get to the NFL since you like 14 years old and fucking up your knee the first week in camp...damn


----------



## MuchoJointAmigo (May 9, 2015)

I'm jonesing so hard for the season, thank goodness for rookie mini camps!


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 15, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> I have to admit, I watched the 4th quarter of the Super Bowl probably 7 times. My team won this year, so I enjoyed it to the max. It may be a long time before they win again, given all the defensive stars they lost during free agency.


Must be a Pats fan. Belichick will make it work, he always does. I gave up tryin' to second guess him when he let Ty Law go.


----------



## AlexHnola (Jul 15, 2015)

I just hope the Saints O line doesn't blow as much cock as they did last year.


----------



## incognegro999 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hard to suffer from withdrawals for me when every day seems like another crazy deflate story comes out. Love the Latest emails release from the patriots.


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm not a Pats fan but this has given the NFL a black eye. Training camp has started and we are still talking about it. RG should have fined them and moved on down the line. Brady could have been playing with cinder blocks and beat the Colts that day.


----------



## incognegro999 (Aug 1, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> I'm not a Pats fan but this has given the NFL a black eye. Training camp has started and we are still talking about it. RG should have fined them and moved on down the line. Brady could have been playing with cinder blocks and beat the Colts that day.


Yeah I'm with ya. I am a pats fan, but I realize that there is a good chance they/he/whoever knew what was going on. I doubt it was as serious a conspiracy as its made out to be. Appeal should have went well brady with think you might have known what was going on but we can't prove shit. We can't even prove if anything was going on. So we'll take off the games and fine you 500k for not cooperating or whatever. 

Or how about if a couple days after that whole 11/12 balls deflated report came out, if the NFL would have just came forward and told the truth this wouldn't even be a story at all


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 1, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> I'm not a Pats fan but this has given the NFL a black eye. Training camp has started and we are still talking about it. RG should have fined them and moved on down the line. Brady could have been playing with cinder blocks and beat the Colts that day.


I'm a die hard Colts fan and yes they probably would have beaten us anyway, but that's the patriot way CHEAT at all costs!! Dallas used to be Americas team but it's the patriots now for sure.. I've never seen so much special treatment for one team.. So r they that good, sure cuz they get LOTS of help.. Example, the raiders was about to win the Super Bowl so let's make a new rule to help the Brady bunch out.. Tuck rule born.. Fumble all day long.. Give me a fucking break!! I could go on all day.. Doesn't everyone smash their phone when they get a new number..lmao!!! Fucking scrubs!!


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 1, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> I'm not a Pats fan but this has given the NFL a black eye. Training camp has started and we are still talking about it. RG should have fined them and moved on down the line. Brady could have been playing with cinder blocks and beat the Colts that day.


Blount alone kicked their butts!


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 1, 2015)

incognegro999 said:


> Hard to suffer from withdrawals for me when every day seems like another crazy deflate story comes out. Love the Latest emails release from the patriots.


You gotta love Robert Kraft. So-o-o much class!


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 1, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> I'm not a Pats fan but this has given the NFL a black eye. Training camp has started and we are still talking about it. RG should have fined them and moved on down the line. Brady could have been playing with cinder blocks and beat the Colts that day.


He did fine them, draft picks, $$$$, etc. RG is a pathetic commissioner.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 1, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> I'm a die hard Colts fan and yes they probably would have beaten us anyway, but that's the patriot way CHEAT at all costs!! Dallas used to be Americas team but it's the patriots now for sure.. I've never seen so much special treatment for one team.. So r they that good, sure cuz they get LOTS of help.. Example, the raiders was about to win the Super Bowl so let's make a new rule to help the Brady bunch out.. Tuck rule born.. Fumble all day long.. Give me a fucking break!! I could go on all day.. Doesn't everyone smash their phone when they get a new number..lmao!!! Fucking scrubs!!


All teams push that envelope. You bring up the "Tuck Rule", but let's also talk about the infamous "kick the fumbled ball into the endzone and fall on it for the touchdown" tactic used by the Raiders to steal away the championship away from the Pats back in the '70s. I love the fact everybody hates the Pats! Means they are the team to beat! Back when they almost had the perfect season the Redskins complained the Pats were running up the score and were told if you don't like it, then stop them. If you don't like what the Patriots are doing, stop them!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 1, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> All teams push that envelope. You bring up the "Tuck Rule", but let's also talk about the infamous "kick the fumbled ball into the endzone and fall on it for the touchdown" tactic used by the Raiders to steal away the championship away from the Pats back in the '70s. I love the fact everybody hates the Pats! Means they are the team to beat! Back when they almost had the perfect season the Redskins complained the Pats were running up the score and were told if you don't like it, then stop them. If you don't like what the Patriots are doing, stop them!


I think they are good enough without " questionable tactics" and preferential treatment, hell they own the colts.. That's y I hate them.. I'm surrounded by Jaguars now and they feel the same way bout the Colts as I do the pats..lol minus the cheating


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 1, 2015)

Went and watched a scrimmage game today! Football is in the air.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 1, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> I think they are good enough without " questionable tactics" and preferential treatment, hell they own the colts.. That's y I hate them.. I'm surrounded by Jaguars now and they feel the same way bout the Colts as I do the pats..lol minus the cheating


But you have my respect as you are a colts fan. Through good times and bad if you still back your team you're a true fan. Hell I suffered through the "Patsies" era. Guess that's why I'm so rabid at where they are now, paid my dues.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 1, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> But you have my respect as you are a colts fan. Through good times and bad if you still back your team you're a true fan. Hell I suffered through the "Patsies" era. Guess that's why I'm so rabid at where they are now, paid my dues.


I feel u bro.. Colts used to Stand for, "count on losing this Sunday".. I'll take where we r at now for sure..
We meet again week 6 I believe.. Sunday night.. Can't wait!!


----------



## MidnightWolf (Aug 1, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> I feel u bro.. Colts used to Stand for, "count on losing this Sunday".. I'll take where we r at now for sure..
> We meet again week 6 I believe.. Sunday night.. Can't wait!!


Yeah, I'm looking forward to that game too. It is week 6. At some point Luck and the Colts will usurp the Pats. I do believe that. I will ride the wave for as long as I can though.


----------



## CBDFarm (Aug 27, 2015)

Ugh whyyyy Jordy. Why did he have to get hurt. Such an underrated receiver, was looking for him to blow everyone up this year.


----------

